# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  قدوة العارفين

## الفجر 110

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

وصلى الله على محمد المصطفى واله الأطهار 


قبل أربع سنين تشرفت بقراءة كتاب " قدوة العارفين" من إعداد عبد الرحمن حاتم والذي يتحدث عن حياة قدوة العارفين الكبار وأستاذ العرفانين العظام كالعارف السيد هاشم الحداد والشيخ بهجت والسيد محمد حسين الطباطبائي صاحب كتاب "تفسير الميزان "رحمة الله على الماضين وغيرهم من العلماء الكبار . وبمناسبة رحيل الشيخ بهجت رضوان الله عليه أحببت أن أضع بين أيديكم نبذة عن حياة أستاذ الشيخ بهجت هذا العارف الكبير لنتعرف عليه أكثر من خلال عظمة أستاذه القاضي لينكشف لنا كيف أصبح بهذه المنزلة الكبيرة من العرفان , فقد رشف من نمير هذا السيد الفريد النادر  

واليكموها على صفحات عدة, قربة لله تعالى 


قدوة العارفين أية الله العظمى 

السيد علي القاضي الطباطبائي 

. 

ولد السيد القاضي في الثالث عشر من شهر ذي الحجة من سنة 1282 هـ في مدينة تبريز في الشمال الغربي من إيران 

ويرجع الى فرع من السادة الطباطبائيين المنتسبين إلى الإمام الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام . بدأ السيد علي القاضي دراستة العلوم الدينية والأدبية منذ أوائل شبابه على يد والده الذي كان عالما نحريرا في الفقه والأصول ومتضلعا في علم التفسير .كما تتلمذ السيد علي القاضي أيضا على الميرزا موسى التبريزي صاحب حاشية الرسائل , ودرس الأدبين العربي و الفارسي عند الشاعر المشهور محمد تقي التبريزي المعروف ب " حجة الإسلام "  

كان السيد القاضي يحن إلى موطن أجداده الأوائل والسكنى إلى جوار ضريح جده أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام , يقول السيد محمد حسن نجل السيد القاضي :" انه قدس سره كان على هذه الفكرة في مسقط رأسه (تبريز) والتي تبعد مسافات طويلة عن النجف الأشرف , ولعل تشرفه إلى النجف و الاستيطان بها مدى الحياة كان حلمه المفضل منذ شبابه الأول ومنذ أن فتح عينيه على القرأة والكتابة ونال القدرة الأدبية على قرض الشعر ولم تبلغ سنينه العشرين . 

انظر إلى هذه القصيدة الشعرية الرقيقة : 

وادي السلام أم بقيع الغرقد ........ أول أولى عدة إلى الغد 

فيه وصي المصطفى والمهتدي ........ في كل أمر ذي السبيل الارشد 

لا هجعت عيني بغير أالصبا...... وليتني في غيره لم ارقد 

تطايرت قلوبنا نحو الحمى ........ تطاير الفراش حول الموقد 

يهيم قلبي نحوه منذ الصبا ........ كما تهيم النيب نحو المورد 

اعدّ ساعاتي صباحا والمسا ........ يارب قرّب للرحيل موعدي . 

ويواصل نجل السيد القاضي حديثه قائلا : 

" والمعروف أن بعضا من ذويه كان يعارض سفره , ويمنعه , ويقول إذا ذهب فسوف لا يعود , ونحن نحتاجه هنا في تبريز , سيمّا وان كبير عائلتهم كان طريح الفراش , وهو والده السيد حسين القاضي الطباطبائي ومعه ولده الثاني السيد احمد القاضي . 

في السيد علي القاضي خليفة لوالده السيد حسين القاضي واعظا وناصحا ومرشدا , فكانوا ضانين بت ويلتمسون من والده الإلحاح عليه في البقاء ومنعه من الهجرة إلى النجف . 

ويقول السيد محمد حسن القاضي أيضا : 

" وكان السيد حسين القاضي في الأخيرة عاجزا عن الحضور في المسجد, فطلب جماعة من الأخيار من ولده السيد علي أن يتعهد بهذه المهمة, فكان يرقى المنبر, لكنه لم يصلَّ بالناس كوالده. 

ومما كان يذكر بهذه المناسبة أن والده كان يقول له : تصعد المنبر وأنت صائم ! الأفضل ان تذهب إلى زاوية وتأخذ لقمة أو لقمتين لتكون نبرات صوتك نافذ في الآذان أكثر . 

يقول : ولم افهم مغزى هذه الكلمة إلا بعد أكثر من أربعين سنة, حين جلست إلى جماعة من إخواني أتحدث إليهم , هناك أدركت معنى الوعظ والمتعظ والموعظة وأثرها , وكيف ومتى تنفذ في أسماع الآخرين أو نفوسهم  

" وهذا المنع والتأخير عن السفر إلى النجف هو الذي كان يقض مضجع الولد ويقلق باله , كما رأينا أثره في بعض شعره , ولذلك فقد قام بإخراج كتاب الارشاد للشيخ المفيد رحمه الله تعالى , طباعة منقحة ومصححة , وعليه تعليقات نافعة وترجمة للمؤلف ومقدمة وخاتمة . ونال إخراج الكتاب بهذه الكيفية إقبالا من الفضلاء في ذلك اليوم , وتم إخراج الكتاب في 17 ربيع الأول من عام 1308 هـ , ومع ذلك لم يسمح له والده بالخروج من تبريز إلى النجف الأشرف إلا سنة 1312 هـ . 

وكان زواجه الأول في تبريز من شقيقة آية الله السيد باقر القاضي من بنات عمومته الموسرين , وباسمها عدة قرى ومزارع في تبريز . ولهذا تمكن السيد علي القاضي السفر إلى النجف الأشرف بصحبة جمع منن الموسرين واعيان البلد وبموكب فخم . ووفق لحج بيت الله الحرام سنة 1330 هـ  

وهاجر السيد علي القاضي إلى النجف الأشرف سنة 1308 هـ لمواصلة دراساته العلمية والدينية في المركز الديني والعلمي الرئيسي للشيعة أنذاك , وكان له كن العمر ست وعشرون عاما ً. 

ويقول السيد محمد حسن نجل السيد القاضي : كتب والدي بخطه مخاطبا أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام حين دخوله مدينة النجف : أني قدمت إلى هذه المدينة ووفدت ضيفا عليك , والعادة في الضيوف أن يبقوا ثلاثة أيام , ولكني سأبقى فيها بقية أيام حياتي إن شاء الله تعالى ثم استشهد بالبيت المعروف لبديع الزمان الهمداني صاحب المقامات : 

وردنا بها أن المقام ثلاثة ..... فطاب لنا حتى أقمنا بها عشراً . 

" بل عمراً إن شاء الله " كذا علّق ( قدس سره ) على هذا البيت " 

وتتلمذ في النجف الأشرف على أكابر علماء الحوزة العلمية فيها كلاخوند الخرساني صاحب " كفاية الأصول "والشيخ محمد حسن المامقاني والشرابياني وآغا شريعت و الميرزا حسين الخليلي . وكان السيد القاضي من ابرز تلاميذ الميرزا الخليلي , وكان قد درس عنده تهذيب الأخلاق . 

يقول السيد محمد حسن القاضي " كان الخليلي من أعاظم العلماء والعباد في عصره , وكان والدي يذكره كثيرا ويطري ويثني عليه ثناء جميلا , ولم أره قد أعجب بشخص كأعجابه باستاذه هذا , وبمجرد ذكر اسمه أمامه يسيطر عليه البهت والسكوت ويغرق في ا لتأملات " . 

وقال أيضا : " وكان السيد القاضي تغمده الله برحمته من أخص تلاميذ الخليلي , ملازما له لايفارق مجلسه , وذلك لما عرف بت أستاذه هذا من العلم الواسع والاطلاع الشامل للعلوم الإسلامية , وخاصة الفقه والأصول . كما كان الخليلي ممن يضرب بت المثل في التنسك والزهد والتقوى والعبادة . 

وكان السيد القاضي بارعا في العلوم الدينية كالفقه والأصول والتفسير , كما كان متبحرا في علوم العربية أيضا كالنحو والصرف واللغة والبلاغة والشعر , فكان يحفظ أربعين ألف مفردة لغوية , وكان فصيحا بحيث لا يتصور السامع أنه شخص أعجمي عندما يقرأ الشعر العربي . 

وكان السيد القاضي متبحرا أيضا في علوم القران وتفسير ه , واليه يرجع الفضل في تفسير القران بالقران والتي تعتبر بحق من انضج المناهج التفسيرية للقران , وقد اعترف بذلك العلامة الطباطبائي أبرز تلاميذ السيد القاضي, والذي أسس تفسيره الميزان على ضوء هذه الطريقة – وصرح بذلك بقوله : " إن الذي علمنا منهج تفسير الآية بالآية هو أستاذنا المرحوم القاضي وقد تابعنا نهجه في تفسير القران , كما كان يمتلك ذهنا وقادا وافقا واسعا في فهم الروايات الواردة عن أئمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام , وقد تعلمنا منه أيضا طريقة فهم الأحاديث والتي تسمى بفقه الحديث" 

ويقول العارف الكبير السيد هاشم الحداد : كان أستاذنا المرحوم القاضي عالما لا نظير له في الفقه والحديث وتفسير القران وعلومه , وكان ذو اطلاع واسع في الأدب العربي واللغة و الفصاحة , وحتى في تلاوة القران وتجويده , فكان عندما يحضر أحيانا في مجلس الفاتحة لا يجرأ أحد على قراءة القران بحضوره لئلا يطلع السيد على أخطائه في فن التجويد أو التلاوة. 

وقال العلامة الطباطبائي : " إن كل ما لدينا فهو من المرحوم القاضي , سواء ما أخذناه منه في حياته أو المنهج الذي خلفه لنا وسرنا على هداه ".

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*وماأروعهم من قدوة لتمسكهم العميق*
*بالعلوم الدينية وقربهم لأهل البيت عليهم السلام..*
*يشرفني أن أكون أول المعلقين لنقلك الموفق سيدي يا*
*" صانع الخبز "*
*جزيت ألف خير على هذا الطرح الراائع*
*وسأكون بالقرب من هنا للننهل من عطائكم ...*
*رحم الله والديك ودمت بأمان الله وحفظه ..*
*خااالص تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم..*

----------


## الفجر 110

سيدتي الفاضلة الاخت العزيزة " نسيم الذكريات " 
اهلا وسهلا بك في دوحة العشق الالهي والعرفان الطاهر, شرفتينا اذ كنت اول المتفضلين بقراءة هذه السيرة العطرة للسيد علي القاضي والتعليق عليها 
قال الله تبارك وتعالى : " وَالسَّابِقُونَ السَّابِقُونَ أُوْلَئِكَ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ "  
فلك مقام السبق والقرب انشاء الله وانا من صميم قلبي 
ادعو الله تعالى ان يمن عليك بنفحة من تلك النفحات الطاهرة التى منّ بها على السيد القاضي فوصل بها الى هذا المقام الشامخ من القرب الالهي .
لا شك انك بتتبعك لحياة هذا العارف ستسعدين بآثاره المباركة وتحبين الاطلاع على حياة السعيدة وخاصة تلك الكرامات العجيبة التى حُظي بها . 
فسلام عليك بما حُظيت عيناك من نور برهانه وسلام عليك بما تلى لسانك من نطق بيانه وسلام على سمعك بما تمتع من سمع الحانه .  
تقبلي تحياتي الخاصة و الخالصة لك دوما  

والله يرعاك ويحفضك  
حتى ظهور المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف .

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 


طرح رائع وموفق اخي صانع الخبز 

لك منا جزيل الشكر لما تجود به علينا من درر

جزاك الله خير  الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت المشرفة العزيزة " ام الحلوين " 
اشكر لك هذا الحضور الرائع هنا في مقام الصدق 
للسيد القاضي رضوان الله عليه 
والله يعطيك العافية .

----------


## الفجر 110

وفاته قدس سره 

ومنذ دخوله العراق لم يخرج منه إلاّ مرّة واحدة لزيارة مشهد الإمام الرضا عليه السلام سنة 1330 هـ , وعند عودته أقام مدّة في جوار قبر السيد عبد العظيم الحسني في الري  

وبعد عمر استغرق ثلاث وثمانين عاماً قضى جلّه في تربية السالكين إلى الله عز وجل وفي تدريس المعارف الإلهية انتقل إلى جوار ربّه الغفور ليلة الأربعاء السادس من شهر ربيع الأول سنة 1366 هـ, ودفن في مقبرة وادي السلام مجاوراً لقبر والده قرب مقام المهدي (عجل الله فرجه الشريف ) .  

وقد نقل المحقق السيد عبد العزيز الطباطبائي عن أستاذه السيد الخوئي أن النجوم قد تناثرت عند وفاة السيد القاضي بسبب ما يحضى به المرحوم القاضي من مقام شامخ عند الله عز وجل بحسب تعبير السيد الخوئي , يقول السيد عبد العزيز : فأنكرت على السيد الخوئي كلامه هذا وقلت له : إنّ هذا أمر مُحال وأنّ النجوم لا تتناثر على وفاة أحد .فأجابني السيد الخوئي بقوله : إنّكم تنكرون ذلك ولكنّي رأيت بعينيّ هاتين هذه الحادثة الكونية العجيبة والإعجازية , ولا استطيع أن أنكر أمراً هو يقين عندي .

----------


## الفجر 110

تقريض العلماء له



قال الشيخ آغا بُزرك الطهراني في موسوعته " الذريعة إلى تصنيف الشيعة " في ترجمة السيد القاضي :  

" عالم , مجتهد , تقي و ورع , أخلاقي , فاضل ... وكان من رجال الأخلاق , فقد تهذَّب على الخليلي وغيره , وعرف بذلك في أوساط أهل العلم , ودرس في ذلك , وكان له حلقة وتلامذة ومريدين. 

وكانت معرفتي به قديمة , إذ اتفقت هجرتنا إلى النجف الأشرف في عام واحد , وبدأت صلتي به يومذاك ,وقد دامت المودة والصحبة بيننا عشرات السنين, فرأيته مستقيماً في سيرته,كريماً في خلقه,شريفاً في ذاته. 

وكان أهل العام والاستقامة يجلّونه ويكرمونه. 

له تفسير القرآن من أوله إلى قوله تعالى : {قل الله ثم ذرهم في خوضهم يلعبون} من سورة الأنعام . وعلمت أن له آثاراً وكتابات وغيرها لم أقف عليها " 

وقال العلامة الطباطبائي : 

والسيد الأجل , آية الحقّ , ونادرة الدهر , العالم العابد , الفقيه المحدّث , الشاعر المُفلق , سيد العلماء الربانين المرحوم الحاج الميرزا علي القاضي الطباطبائي التبريزي , الذي كان أستاذنا في المعارف الإلهية والفقه والحديث والأخلاق . رفع الله درجاته السامية وأفاض علينا من بركاته .  

وقال العلامة محمد حسين الطهراني :  

كان المرحوم القاضي فريد عصره وحسنة دهره في تهذيب النفس والأخلاق والسير والسلوك في المعارف الإلهية والواردات القلبية ,والمكاشفات الغيبية السبحانية , والمشاهدات العينية , كان سلمان الزمان وترجمان القرآن . 

وكان كالطود الشامخ المملوء بالأسرار الإلهية , وقد بذل جهوداً مضنية في تربية الطلاب حيث يجتمعون في منزله في وقت معين فيعظهم وينصحهم ويرشدهم , واستطاع الكثير من العلماء وعبر أجيال متعددة أن تكون لهم قدم راسخة في طريق الحقيقة وصاروا من أهل الكمال وأصحاب المنازل فهم العتقاء والأطهار والأحرار , وتنوروا بنور معرفة التوحيد ودخلوا حريم الأمان . 

ويقول آية الله الحسيني الهمداني : 

أقيم مجلس الفاتحة بعد وفاة السيد القاضي ثلاثة أيام متوالية في النجف وحضره كبار العلماء وعلى رأسهم السيد الخوئي والسيد مهدي الشيرازي والشيخ حسين القمي . 

ويقول السيد الخوئي : زارني بعد انتهاء المجلس لفيف من العلماء فسألني الشيخ حسين القمي : يقولون ان لك علاقة مع السيد القاضي . فأجبته : إن كثيرا من العلماء لهم علائق معه . فقال : كيف كان المرحوم القاضي في نظركم ؟ فقلت : من أي جهة تقصدون ؟ فقال : من جهة منزلته المعنوية . فقلت له : تقصدون ما هو مقامه العرفاني والشهودي ؟ فقال : نعم . فقلت له إذا كان ما رأيناه من المرحوم آية الله القاضي له حقيقة عند الله فهو سماء وأنت أرض , وإذا لم يكن له حقيقة فالعكس . فقال الشيخ حسين القمي وهو في غاية الدهشة والاستغراب : عجيب .

----------


## الفجر 110

حياته المعيشية 


عاش السيد علي القاضي فقيراً ومات فقيراً,بل في أقصى مراتب الفقر, وخاصّة في أوائل سني قدومه النجف الأشرف بحيث كان عاجزاً حتى عن دفع إيجار دار السكن, وقد رُمي يوماً أثاث منزله في الشارع فاضطر أن ينتقل بعائلته إلى إحدى غرف مسجد الكوفة المعدة لمبيت الزّوار. 

ويقول السيد عباس الكاشاني الذي كان ساكناً في كربلاء, وكان السيد القاضي يقيم في منزله عندما يأتي لزيارة كربلاء : كان السيد القاضي يعاني من صعوبات شديدة بسبب ضيق المعيشة وكثرة أولاده . 

وقد تبرّع أشخاص عديدون بتهيئة منزل كبير له للسكنى فيه ولكنّه رفض ذلك . 

ومع ذلك لم يثنه الفقر عن التوجّه الكامل لله عزّ و جلّ . يقول العلامة الطباطبائي : عندما انتقل السيد القاضي إلى مسجد الكوفة , ذهبت لزيارته , وجدته وجميع أفراد عائلته مصابين بالحمى, وعندما كبّر المؤذن للصلاة قام – كعادته – لأداء الصلاة في أوّل وقتها ثم تلا بتوجّه كامل قوله تعالى : 

( آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كلّ آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين احدٍ من رسله وقالوا سمعنا واطعنا غفرانك ربّنا واليك المصير) 

ثم استغرق بالذكر والدعاء بهدوء عجيب وكأنّ شيئاً لم يكن . 

وقال العلاّمة الطباطبائي أيضا : كنتُ يوماً في حاجة شديدة إلى المال فذهبت إلى السيد القاضي لاقترض منه مبلغاً من المال أتقوّت به إلى أن يصلني من تبريز مال أفي به ديني . واتفق وصولي إليه مع وصول ولده من الكوفة – ونحن في النجف- فقال له : إن أمّي قد ولدت ونحن بحاجة إلى مقدارٍ من المال , فمّد السيد القاضي يده في جيبه ثم قال : ليس في جيبي – كما ترى- شيئاً من المال . فقال ولده : أعطنا عدة من السجائر – على الأقل –بدفعها للقابلة . فأجابه : إني لا أملك حتى ذلك أيضاً.وهكذا طوى السيد القاضي حياته بهدوء وطمأنينة تامّين بنحو كان محلاً لتعجبنا. 

وأضاف العلاّمة الطباطبائي : وعاش السيد القاضي رضوان الله عليه مع عائلته الكبيرة في النجف في ضيق من العيش شديد , فمثلاً لم يكن في داره غير حصير من الخوص , وكانوا يمضون كثيراً من لياليهم في الظلام يستضيئون بنور القمر لفقدان النفط أو زجاجة الفانوس .

----------


## الفجر 110

سجاياه الأخلاقية 



يقول آية الله السيد محمد الحسيني الهمداني : 

كان السيد القاضي بحراً موّاجاً في العلم والأخلاق والعرفان . وكان أكثر أوقاته صامتاً ولا يتكلم إلاّ قليلاً جداً , وكان من عادته أن يبدأ الآخرين بالسلام . وكان يكره أن يلفت انتباه الناس إلى وجوده , ولذا كان يبتعد عن أماكن ازدحام الناس والتجمعات العامة , وربما تمضي فترة طويلة لا يراه أحد . 

وكان السيد القاضي في قمة التواضع وهناك قصص عديدة في حياته تسلط الضوء على مقدار التواضع الذي كان يتصف به . 


يقول أحد تلاميذ السيد القاضي : رأيت آية الله حسينقلي الهمداني في عالم الرؤيا فسألته هل أستاذنا القاضي إنسان كامل ؟ فقال :إنه إنسان كامل ولكن ليس هو الانسان الكامل الذي هو في تصورك . فحكيت هذا المنام إلى السيد القاضي الذي نقله بدوره في مجلس درسه ثم قال : إني لا أساوي فردة نعل الإنسان الكامل . 


وقال آية الله ضياء الدين الآملي في محضر من الفضلاء : أحب أن تسمعوا قضية من لساني لئلاّ تقولوا بعد ذلك اننا لم نسمعها منه , لقد رأيت بأم عيني السيد القاضي يقتدي في صلاته بالشيخ بهجت في مسجد الكوفة أو السهله – والتردد من الناقل- 

علماً بأن الشيخ بهجت كان لا يتجاوز عمره أنذاك ثلاثون عاماً , وكان من تلامذة السيد القاضي . وهذه القصة تكشف عن مدى تواضع السيد القاضي الذي لا يأنف رغم كونه شيخاً كبيراً أن يأتم بشاب من تلامذته أمام الناس . 


وكان السيد القاضي يحارب التكبر بهذه الأساليب وغيرها ليقلع جذوره من نفسه , وأن أهم ما يواجه السالك في طريق تهذيب النفس هو القضاء على ميول التكبر والأنانية . يقول العلامة الطهراني : كان السيد القاضي يشتري حاجاته بنفسه من السوق , و كان عندما يشتري الخضار يضعها في طرف عباءته ثم يطوف بها السوق . وكان لا يعتني بهندامه , ويعيش متواضعاً دائماً ولذلك وصل إلى منازل معنوية رفيعة . 


ويقول السيد عبد الكريم الكشميري : ذهبت –كعادتي – لزيارة السيد القاضي فقّدم لي تمراً , فلم أتناول منه شيئاً , واستفسر السيد القاضي عن علة ذلك , فقلت : لا أرغب في أكل التمر , فقال : هل ترغب في نوع اخر من التمر ؟ فقلت نعم إني أرغب في التمر الديري كثيراً. وبعد مدة جاء إلى دارنا بلباسه العربي وقد ملىء جيب الدشداشة بالتمر الديري وأعطانيه . 

وتكشف هذه السيرة عن شدّة اهتمام السيد القاضي بتلاميذه ومحّبيه وكيف يتواضع لهم ويلقنهم دروس التواضع في واقع حياتهم .

----------


## الفجر 110

سجاياه الأخلاقية 


كما تدلل القصة التالية التي نقلها ولده السيد محمد حسن عن مدى تواضعه الكبير , يقول : " كان والدي يفضل إرتداء الثياب ذات اللون الأبيض , وكان له صديق فحام في مدينة الكوفة , كان لزاما عليه أن يزور هذا الصديق في الشهر مرّة على الأقل , فكان يذهب إلى حانوته , ويجلس على الأرض ولا يبالي , وقد يطول المقام ساعات , والفحام لا يتوقف عن العمل كلما جاءه شخص لشراء الفحم يقوم ببيعه ما يريد من الفحم , فيرتفع غبار الفحم وهو جالس دون أن يعير أي اهتمام إلى ما يتناثر على ملابسه ووجهه من رذاذ الفحم , نعم كان يشير بعصاه لنا - ونحن صغار - بعدم الدخول في الحانوت , خوفاً من إزعاج أمهاتنا . 


وبعد أن ينتهوا من الحديث والنجوى , يغادر الحانوت وقد علاه البشر وتهللت أسارير وجهه , وهو يتمتم بشفتيه بشيء لا نفهمه , ويذهب إلى داره في الكوفة فتستقبله زوجته أم حسين بالصراخ مما ترى عليه من آثار الفحم , وهو يهدؤها بمساعدتها في غسل الملابس. 

ذكر لي هذا أخي السيد مهدي القاضي, وكان يكبرني أكثالحالة. سنوات , مما يظهر أن صحبته مع هذا الفحام كانت منذ مدة طويلة . 


من الغريب أنه كان يمر بالسوق والزقاق وهو على تلك الحالة . 


وكان بشوشا منشرح الصدر ودوداً حلو المعاشرة . يقول العارف السيد هاشم الرضوي الكشميري الذي كان من تلاميذ السيد القاضي : عندما كنا نذهب إلى السيد القاضي كان يهب لنا سروراً وارتياحاً وانبساطاً روحياً ننسى معه جميع مصاعب الحياة ومشكلاتها . 

وكان من سجاياه الأخلاقية أيضا مراعاته للناس في معاملاته اليومية وخاصة الضعفاء والفقراء منهم. يقول آية الله الحسيني الهمداني : كانت جميع تصرفات أستاذنا القاضي خاضعة للتربية والتهذيب وكانت تلك الفترة القصيرة التي قضيتها معه كالخيال الخاطف وكنت التقي به احياناً في أوقات شرائه الفاكهه والخضار لعائلته فأرى كيف كان يخضع أفعاله حتى عند شراء الفاكهه إلى التزكية ففي الوقت الذي كان الناس ينتقون أفضل أنواع الفاكهه كان هو على العكس من ذلك يختار الفاكهه غير الجيدة من بين الفاكهه التي كانت تُباع بسعر واحد بالتقاء المشتري وعندما كنت أسأله عن علة ذلك يقول : إن فائدة جميع الفاكهه واحد ففي حين يأخذ الآخرون الفاكهه الجيدة تبقى الأنواع غير المرغوبة لا مشتري لها فيضيع حقه فأنا اشتري ما لا يرغب فيه الآخرون لئلاّ يضيع حق للبائع . 

ويواصل السيد الهمداني حديثه قائلاً : ومن سجاياه الأخلاقية الأخرى للسيد القاضي هو ميله الانزواء والابتعاد عن طلب الشهرة وفي الوقت الذي كان يسعى العلماء والطلاب في النجف الأشرف لحضور دروسه والاستماع إلى توجيهاته ونصائحه كان هو يسعى إلى الاختفاء والابتعاد عن الاجتماعات والتجمعات  

وكان يحب الفقراء والكسبه ويحاول مساعدتهم بنحو لائق يحفظ ماء وجوههم يقول العلامة الطهراني :قال لي احد أصدقائي النجفيين –وهو الآن من أعلام النجف-: ذهبت يوماً إلى دكان بائع الخضار فرأيت السيد القاضي يشتري خسّاً ولكنّه على خلاف عادة الناس كان ينتقي الخس الذابل وذو الأوراق الخشنه ووزن البائع الخس ونقّده السيد الثمن وحمل الخس تحت عباءته وذهب وكنت أنذاك طالباً في أوائل شبابي والسيد القاضي رجل مُسنّ-فلحقته وسألته عن علّة فعله هذا فأجابني بأنّ هذا الكاسب رجل فقير وأنا أساعده أحياناً ولا أريد أن أعطيه شيئاً بلا مقابل لئلا يخجل ويذهب ماء وجهه العزيز وحتى لا يألف –والعياذ بالله –أن يأخذ مجّاناً وبلا مقابل فتقّل همتّه للتكسب والعمل ونحن لا فرق عندنا بين أن نأكل الخس الجيد أو الرديء وأعلم أنه سيلقى هذا الخس في المزبلة بعد الظهر لأن أحداً لا يشتريه منه .

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*يقال " من كان مع الله كان الله معه "*
*سعدتُ كثيرا وأنا أقرأهذه السيرة العطرة* 
*أحسست بالأجوااء الروحانية والعناية الإلهية*
*الربااانية ,,,*
*صانع الخبز*
*لقد تفضلت علينا كثيرا سيدي الكريم بنقلك لحياة قدوة العااارفين*
*فجزاك الله خير الجزاء وأعطاااك من فضله ما*
*تتمناه من خير في الدنيا والآخرة ...*
*سلُمتَ من كل شر وأثابك الله*
*خااالص إمتناااني وتقديري لشخصك الكريم..*

----------


## الفجر 110

وانت ايضا تتفضلين علنا كثيراً سيدة " نسيم الذكريات " 
بقراءة هذه السيرة العطرة لمولانا الامام السيد علي القاضي رضوان الله عليه  
كان الله معنا واياكم ونفعنا ووفقنا بالسير على خطاهم المباركة  
و نفث علينا من روحهم الطاهره ونفحاتهم الشريفه يا رب . 
اقصى غايات شكري لك .

----------


## الفجر 110

سجاياه الأخلاقية

 
وكان السيد القاضي لا يدخر جهداً في إعانة المحتاجين ما استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلا . يقول السيد عباس الكاشاني : عندما كنت مقيماً في النجف كان لي صديقاً في غاية الفقر , فذهب يوماً الى السيد القاضي وقال له : إن الله تعالى قد أولاني الجميل في جميع أموري - إلا اني في فقر وفاقة شديدة واعاني بسبب ذلك من مشاكل جمّة, وارجو منك ان تعينني على حل هذه المشكلة . فمد السيد القاضي يده في جيبه واخرج صماً من النقود وناوله إياها قائلاً له : ضع هذه النقود في جيبك وانتفع منها من غير أن تعدها . يقول صديقنا : بقيت مدة من الزمن كلما احتجت شيئاً مددت يدي في جيبي واخرجت المبلغ الذي احتاجه من غير ان اعرف مقدار النقود التي في جيبي , إلى ان وسوست لي نفسي واقول : ما عسى أن تكون هذه النقود التي لا تنفد , ومددت يدي الى جيبي وأخرجتها وعددتها فإذا هي لا تتجاوز عدة فلوس , فأرجعتها إلى جيبي , ولكن بعد مدة يسيرة ذهبت بركة هذه النقود و وقعت مرة أخرى في الفقر والفاقة . فذهبت ثانية إلى السيد القاضي وقبل أن اتفوه بكلمة قال لي : ها ؟ ماذا فعلت ؟ عددت النقود ؟ واعطاني صمّاً من النقود وقال لي : ضعها في جيبك ولا تعدها كما فعلت في المرة الأولى . 
يقول السيد الكاشاني : وبقي صاحبي ينتفع من هذه النقود ما دام على قيد الحياة من غير أن ينقص منها شيء .

 

ونقل السيد عباس الكاشاني أيضاً الحادثة التالية التي تدلل على عطف السيد القاضي على عموم الناس والتوسل الى الله عز وجل في قضاء حوائجهم يقول : كنت يوماً جالسا عند السيد القاضي فجاءه رجل مسرعاً وكان يبدو عليه الحزن والاضطراب وقال للسيد : إن زوجتي في حال الاحتضار , وإذا ماتت فلا احد لي سواها , فارجو منك الدعاء لترجع إليها عافيتها وتنجو من الموت , فقال له السيد القاضي : لماذا تأتي إلى هنا وأنت جُنب , اذهب واغتسل ثم عد إليّ . فنهض الرجل العربي مسرعاً وقد لفّه العجب واخذته الدهشة وذهب إلى منزله واغتسل ثم عاد مرة اخرى , وجلس في مقابل السيد بأدب وخضوع - فوضع السيد سبابتيه على صدع الرجل وشرع في القراءة والدعاء حتى أخذت دموعه تسيل على خديه وبعد إتمام الدعاء , أمره السيد بالنهوض , فذهب الرجل الى منزله وبعد عدة ايام رأيت هذا الرجل في صحن مرقد أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام وسالته عن نتيجة الدعاء , فقال : عندما رجعت الى منزلي رأيت زوجتي سالمة وفي صحّة جيدة وهي تزاول اعمالها المنزلية كالمعتاد .

----------


## الفجر 110

من سجاياه الأخلاقية


ومن سجاياه الأخلاقية أيضاً : الوفاء لمعارفه ومحبيه يقول العارف الشيخ المحسني الملايري :كان والدي الشيخ أبو القاسم الملايري ملازما للسيد القاضي وعندما ذهبت للنجف قال لي السيد القاضي :كان والدك صديقاً حميماً لي فكان أحدنا يحمل غداءه إلى الأخر ويغسل ثيابه ولا زال هذا الحق باقٍ في ذمتي وما دمت في النجف فانّي أعد لك وجبة طعامك ظهراً ورأيته في اليوم الثاني وهو يحمل قرصان من الخبز وقدر فيه ماء لحم في وسط السماط ثم ألحّ عليّ بعد ذلك أن أعطيه ثيابي التي تحتاج إلى تنظيف ليغسلها فأبيت ذلك فأسرَّ إليّ بعض من كان معه أن أعطيه ولو منديلاً صغيراً و إلاّ فانهّ سينزعج ويتألم فاضطررت أن أعطيه بعض ثيابي ليغسلها .


وكان السيد القاضي صادقاً بنحو لا يتهمه حتى المتربصين به بالكذب يقول السيد محمد حسن نجل السيد علي القاضي :


" مما كان يذكر لنا سفره إلى مكة المكرمة أن أكثر أصحابه في تلكم السفرة كانوا يدخنون ولا يقوون على الصبر عن استعمال التبغ وكان إدخال التبغ إلى الديار المقدسه أيام حكومة الشرفاء ممنوعاً فطلب من أصحابه أن يودعوا ما لديهم من التبغ عنده لأنه يتكلم العربية أو لعلّه يجد الحيلة في إدخالها إلى الديار المقدسة . فوافق هو مجاملة لهم لكنه بعد أن رأى شدةّ التفتيش والتدقيق في أمتعة المسافرين تحيرّ ولم يدر ما يصنع .


يقول : فرأيت أن النجاة في الصدق وكانت هناك غرفة خاصة يدخل فيها الحجاج مع أمتعتهم فدخلت الغرفة مع ما لدّي من الأمتعة وحملت حقيبة التبغ بيدي وقام الموظفون بدورهم بالتفتيش الدقيق وعند الانتهاء من عملهم سألوني عن الحقيبة التي كنت أحملها بيدي وعن محتوياتها فأجبتهم بصراحة أنها مقدار من التبغ فصاح الموظف المختص في وجهي قائلاً : إنك تهزأ أو تسخر منا اخرج سريعاً من الغرفة ولو لا أنك سيد شريف لأمرنا بسجنك فلا ينبغي لمثلك أن يهزأ بموظفي الدولة أو يكذب .


يقول : فأخرجت أمتعتي من الغرفة سريعاً وابتعدت وصممت على أن لا أكذب مهما كان الحال .

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*موضوع قيم جدا يعطيك العافيه*

*لي رجعه لاكمل ماتبقى....*

----------


## الفجر 110

حياك الله اختي " بحرالعجائب " 
المكان مكانك والله ينفعنا واياك بالعلماء العاملين  
بنهج آل البيت عليهم السلام  
دمت لكل خير وفير

----------


## الفجر 110

عبادة السيد القاضي 

شهد كل من عرف السيد القاضي له بشدة تعبده لله عز وجل وعدم التهاون في أداء الواجبات والمستحبات والابتعاد عن المحرمات و المكروهات . وكان يختفي في عبادته عن أعين الناس , وكثيراً ما كان يتردد على مسجد السهلة ومسجد الكوفة لأداء الصلوات فيها , محاولاً التجنب عن كل لون من ألوان الرياء وطلب السمعة الحسنة , وبعد شهرته بين الناس بالعرفان كان يختفي في عبادته وخاصة في العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان في مكان لا يعلم به إلا الله . 

وإليكم مجموعة من القصص التي تكشف عمق عبودية السيد القاضي وخشوعه وخضوعه لله عز وجل , يقول آية الله السيد محمد الحسيني الهمداني : 

كنت قد سمعت من والدي الشيء الكثير عن السيد القاضي قبل أن أتعرف عليه , وكنت في سنة 1347 هـ في مدرسة قوام في النجف عندما جاء السيد القاضي وطلب من المتصدي لسكنى الطلاب في المدرسة أن يُهيىء له غرفة للسكن , فستجاب لطلبه وأعطاه غرفة صغيرة في الطابق العلوي , وعلمنا بعد ذلك أنه كان يريد هذه الغرفة مكاناً للخلوة من أجل التهجد والعبادة , إذ أن بيته الصغير لا يسع عائلته الكبيرة . وعندما كان جميع الطلاب ينامون زهاء الساعة الثانية عشر ليلاً كان السيد القاضي يبدأ إحياء الليل للتهجد والعبادة ومن هنا بدأ حبي له , فكان دعاءه ومناجاته في تلك الغرفة الصغيرة جميلاً وجذاباً , وكان عندما ينهض للوضوء أثناء الليل ويمر من الممر الوسط للوضوء كان يخلع نعليه ويسير بهدوء لئلاّ يطلع عليه احد , وكنت استرق السمع إلى لذيذ مناجاته ودعائه إلى الصباح . 

ويقول السيد الهمداني أيضا : وكانت تمر الأيام ولا يراه أحد وكان يتهجد في الليل ويقضي نهاره بالمطالعة أو التفكر . وكانت غالب زياراته لمرقد أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام في الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر , حيث كان يلتجأ الناس في تلك الساعات في النجف إلى السراديب من شدة الحر . وكان يتعمد في اختيار هذا الوقت لئلا يطلع عليه أحد, ولهذا السبب لم يكن يراه أحد, لا في الحرم ولا في مكان آخر إلا نادراً. 

وأما في شهر رمضان المبارك فكان يعقد في ليالي العشرة الأولى والثانية مجالس التعليم والأنس. وكان يهرع إليه محبيه من طلاب العلوم الدينية بعد أربع ساعات من الإفطار, ويستغرق المجلس ساعتين. وفي العشرة الثالثة من شهر رمضان كان السيد القاضي يختفي عن الأعين في مكان لا يعرفه أحد , وهكذا كان دأبه إلى آخر سني حياته المباركه . ومهما بحث عنه طّلابه في الأماكن التي يتردد عليها كمسجد السهلة ومسجد الكوفة وكربلاء لم يجدوا له أثراً . 

وبقول العلامة الطباطبائي : كثيرة.عادة السيد القاضي في الأحوال العادية التواجد خلال عشرة أيام إلى عشرين يوماً , يلتقي فيها مع محبيه وتلاميذه ويتحدث معهم , ثم يختفي فجأة عدة أيام , فلا يعثر عليه أحد مهما جدّ في الطلب , لا في المدرسة و لافي البيت ولا مسجد الكوفة ولا مسجد السهلة , وينقطع جبره تماماً , وحتى عائلته لم تكن تعرف أين يذهب وماذا يفعل . وكان تلاميذه يبحثون عنه في كل مكان يحتملونه فيه بلا جدوى , ثم يأتي بعد عدة أيام ويبدأ دروسه ولقاءاته مع طلابه وأصدقاءه . وكانت له عجائب وغرائب أخرى كثيرة .

----------


## الفجر 110

عبادته رضوان الله عليه 



وكان له سجدات طويلة في كلّ يوم لا يشغله عن الإتيان بها شاغل, يقول السيد الكشميري : عندما كنتُ في النجف الأشرف كنتُ أتشرف بزيارة السيد القاضي في منزله بين الفينة والأخرى ,فأجده ساجداً أحياناً فأدخل الغرفة وانتظر طويلاً لعلهّ يرفع رأسه من السجود, ولكن دون جدوى ,فأخرج وهو لا يزال في سجوده . 

وكان إضافة إلى السجدات الطويلة يواظب أيضاً على قراءة سور المسبحات قبل النوم, يقول السيد الكشميري : كان السيد القاضي يقرأ سور المسبّحات في كل ليلة قبل النوم. 

وسور المسبّحات – كما يقول العلاّمة الطباطبائي –هي السور التالية تبدأ بـ "يسبّح"و"سبّح" وهي خمس : الحديد والحشر والصف والجمعه والتغابن . وأمّا سورة الأعلى والتي تبدأ بالفعل "سبّح" أيضاً فهي ليست من المسبّحات وان ورد ذلك في رواية , ولكن الرواية المعتبرة نصّت على هذه السور الخمسة . 

وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله –كما في الخبر- يواظب على تلاوة هذه السور الخمسة قبل النوم, وحينما سُئل عن ذلك قال :إنّ في كل سورة من هذه السور آية تعادل ألف آية وفي رواية أخرى أن كل من قرأ المسبّحات في كل ليلة قبل النوم فانّه لا يموت حتى يرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله قبل الموت فيريه منزلته ودرجته في الجنّة . 

ويقول السيد الكشميري : 

وكان السيد القاضي يواظب أيضاً على زيارة مقبرة وادي السلام يومياً من بين طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس, وقد ورد الحث على زيارة المقابر بين الطلوعين في إحدى الأخبار . 

ويقول السيد محمد حسين الطهراني : نقل الكثير من تلاميذ السيد القاضي أنّه كان يتردّد كثيراً على مقبرة وادي السلام في النجف الأشرف ,وكانت تستغرق زيارته ساعتين إلى أربع ساعات يومياً, وكان يجلس في زاوية صامتاً, وكان تلاميذه الذين يصحبونه أحياناً لا يطيقون صبراً ويذهبون بعد بُرهة وجيزة ويتساءلون في أنفسهم عن العوالم التي يعيشها أستاذهم خلال هذه الساعات في وادي السلام من غير أن يعتريه التعب أو يتسرب إلى نفسه الضجر والملل ويقول الشيخ محمد تقي الآملي وهو من الطبقة الأولى من تلاميذ السيد القاضي في الأخلاق والعرفان : كنت أرى المرحوم القاضي يجلس ساعتين أو ثلاثة في وادي السلام فكنت أقول في نفسي : ينبغي أن يزور الإنسان ويرجع ويدخل السرور على أهل القبور باهداء ثواب قراءة سورة الفاتحة لهم, فهناك أعمال أخرى أهم يجب أن ينصرف لها . وكان هذا الاعتراض في نفسي ولم أخبر به أحداً, واستمّر ذهابي إلى السيد القاضي يومياً إلى أن عزمت على الرجوع إلى إيران ولكنّي كنت متردّداً في وجود مصلحة في هذا السفر وكانت هذه النية في نفسي أيضاً ولم أخبر بها أحداً . 

وفي إحدى الليالي كنت أريد النوم في الغرفة التي اسكن فيها في المدرسة وكان فيها رف عليه كتب يكون عند قدّمي عندما أنام, فنويت النهوض وتغيير مكان نومي ثمّ تبدّل عزمي وقلت في نفسي : لا يحتاج ذلك لأن ّ الكتب ليست في مقابل رجلاي ويقع الرف في أعلاهما ,وليس في ذلك هتكاً لحرمة الكتاب ,ثم نمت . وعندما ذهبت إلى السيد القاضي صباحاً وسلّمت عليه قال: وعليكم السلام ليس من المصلحة أن تذهب إلى إيران كما أنّ مد الرجلين مقابل الكتب فيه هتك للحرمة.فذهلت من كلامه وقلت متعجّباً: من أين علمتم ذلك يا سيّدنا ؟ فأجابني : من وادي السلام علمت ذلك .

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلاااام على تلك الأرواح الطااهرة..*
*عاااالم جميل جدا تمنيت أن أكون في ذلك*
*الزمن وأكون طالب من طلاب السيد القاضي* 
*وتشملني نفحة من نفحاته الروحااانية ..*
*صانع الخبز*
*أمدكً الله بكل خير في الدنيا والآخرة*
*بما أغدقت علينا ..*
*رحم الله والديك وجزاك الباري خير الجزاء..*
*ومبرووووك عليك خييي الوسااام تستاهل ..*
*دمت بآيات الحفظ تحفك ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

كل الشكر والتقدير العميق لك أختي الفاضله " نسيم الذكريات " 
على هذه الطله الرائعة التى تفضلت بها علينا . 
سيدتي الموقره كما تعلمين وكما قال الامام علي "ع" "العلماء باقون ما بقي الدهر " 
ارواحهم باقية تحف بنا في كل مكان ونفحاتهم تظللنا دوما  
اسأل الله تعالى ان نحظى بمثل هذه النفحات الروحانيه لنرتقي اكثر  
كما اقدم لك الشكر الجزيل على تهنئتي بحصولي على الوسام  
الذي لو لا تشجيعك الدئم لي في الواقع ما حصلت عليه فالفضل اولاً واخيراً لجنابك  
وادعو الله ان يتفضل عليكم بالصحة والعافية والحفظ  
وان يحقق آمانيك لكل خير وفير انشاء الله تعالى  
وانا هنا بنتظارك في ضيافة قدوة العارفين " قدس سره الشريف " 
دمت لكل خير .

----------


## الفجر 110

أساتذته في العرفان 


فتح السيد علي القاضي عينيه في وسط عائلة علمائيه متدينة , فكان والده السيد حسين القاضي من الأعلام المعروفين في تبريز , وكان قد تتلمذ على الميرزا المجدد السيد حسن الشيرازي في سامراء , وعندما أراد الذهاب إلى تبريز لتبليغ الأحكام الشرعية طلب منه أستاذه الميرزا الشيرازي عند التوديع أن يعين له ساعة واحدة من ساعات الليل أو النهار يتفرغ فيها لنفسه ولمراقباته الخاصة , وعندما سأل الأستاذ بعد مدة أحد معارفه القادمين من تيريز عن حال السيد حسن القاضي قال له : إن الساعة الخاصة التي أمرتم أن يخصصها لنفسه ومراقباته الخاصة قد استغرقت واستوعبت كل ساعاته في الليل والنهار . 

وفي تبريز تهيأت الأجواء الملائمة للسيد حسن القاضي للتفرغ للعبادة والانصراف إلى الله , فكان بذلك الأستاذ الأول لولده السيد علي القاضي في التهذيب والأخلاقي والسلوك العرفاني , وقد صرح بذلك بنفسه , يقول السيد محمد حسن نجل السيد القاضي" كان (قدس سره) يذكر أن الذي وضعه على الطريق هو والده المعظم السيد حسين القاضي , الذي كان قد تتلمذ على آية الله العظمى السيد حسن الشيرازي ( قدس سره الشريف ) في الفقه وتتلمذ في العرفان على ( إمام قلي ) الذي كان بدوره تلميذ السيد قريش. 

ولنذكر شيئاً عن هاتين الشخصيتين من أولياء الله الصالحين .  

ولنقتصر على ما كتبه العلامة الطهراني عنهما و يقول :  

" عندما غادر السيد حسين القاضي العتبات المقدسة في العراق وعاد إلى بلده تبريز اتصل بـ (إمام قلي) , وهو رجل كاسب يعمل في محل تجاري , فكان مرشداً وروحياً له "وهذه في العقبة الأولى التي يمتحن بها السالكين في طريق العرفان , فبعد أن يقضي من عمره سنوات في التوسل إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى في العثور على مرشد وأستاذ يهديه الطريق يجد ذلك الأستاذ في وضع عادي بين الناس إن لم يكن من أدناهم و وكيف يتيسر لأحد من رجال الدين البارزين في بلدته أن يدين بالطاعة لرجل هو من عامة الناس ؟ وماذا سيكون موقف الناس منه لو اطلعوا على هذا الأمر ؟ 

إنها العقبة الأولى التي يجتازها السالك ليُميت في نفسه والى البد حبّ الشهرة والرئاسة والقضاء على جذور الأنانية والتكبر . وسنرى عكس ذلك في قصة أستاذ أمام قلي الإنسان العادي بين الناس أن يكون أستاذه قاضياً وإنساناً مشهوراً بين الناس وله مركز مرموق بينهم ومعدود من الأثرياء أيضاً . والخير كل الخير فيما يختاره الله سبحانه وتعالى لعبده و فإنه فُتح باب للسالك في أمثال ذلك فينبغي أن لا تأبى نفسه عن ملازمته وإلا فسينغلق عنه هذا الباب ولا يفتح له باب آخر . 


يتبع...

----------


## الفجر 110

يقول السيد الطهراني : " إنه –إمام قلي- كان في أيام شبابه قد أبتلي بعشق مجازي سلب منه راحته واستقراره, وأصبح بسبب هذا العشق كالمجنون الذي ينسى كلّ شيء من شؤون حياته في (نخجوان),وبينما هو يسير في بعض الشوارع في مدينته في يومٍ من الأيام على غير هدى..إذ جاء إليه رجل وأشار إليه بأنّه قد ضلَّ الطريق وأنّ هذا المعشوق. الذي يتبعه وشغل باله إلى هذا الحدّ ليس بشيء, بل يجب عليه أن يغيّر مسيره في هذا الحب ,وأن الله تعالى قد جعل له الهداية بسبب هذه الكلمة, فانتبه من شبه نوم, وتوجّه نحو نفسه ,وأدرك الخطأ الذي كان قد وقع فيه, وتغيّر عشقه من العشق المجازي إلى نوع آخر من التبتّل والاتجاه والانقطاع الى الله تعالى, ثم أخذ يبحث عن مرشد ودليل يدلّه على الطريق, فأشير عليه بالسفر إلى الديار المقدّسه مكة والمدينة . 

ويتهيأ له السفر الذي لم يخل من بعض العناء والمشقّة, إلاّ أنّه يهون الأمر على نفسه بسبب الهدف الذي يبغي الوصول إليه. 

ويذهب ألى الديار المقدّسه بمجرّد إشارة عسى أن يفتح له هناك باب وبقى زهاء أربع سنوات من غير أن يحصل على قراره حتى أشرف على اليأس. 

فأشير عليه بالسفر إلى مشهد الإمام الرضا عليه السلام, وبقى هناك شهوراً لم تجده الا بتهالات والتوسّلات بالائمة المعصومين عليهم السلام وأخيراً أشير عليه بالسفر إلى قزوين والتشّرف بلقاء (السيد قريش),فشدّ الرحال إلى قزوين, وقد لقي في سفره هذا نصبا. 

وعندما وصل الى قزوين وسأل عن السيد قريش بلغت خيبتة أمله في سعيه أقصاها ,فإن السيد قريش رجل من زعماء قزوين وتقصده طبقات مختلفه من أهل البلد لحّل خصوماتهم ومنازعاتهم, وله منصب القضاء والفتيا في قزوين والأعمال الأخرى التي يتصدّى لها عادة رجال الدين. 

ومثل هذا الرجل وفي مثل هذه المركزية لا ينتظر منه أن يكون مرشداً, أو شيخاً للطريقة , ومعلم خاّص من النوع الذي كان يطلبه ويبحث عنه في أسفاره وتبتلاته في الأراضي المقدّسة ومشهد الامام الرضا عليه السلام, ولكنّه وجد نفسه مأموراً باللقاء مع هذا السيد. 

فذهب إلى داره وجلس مع المراجعين في فصل الخصومات وقضاء الحوائج ,والخدم يقدمونهم للسيد واحداً بعد واحد, حتى انفضّ الجمع ولم يبقى إلاّ إمام قلي ,الرجل الذي لم يعرف أحد من الخدم حاجته وسؤاله ليقدّموه للسيد بعد الاستئذان منه, وبقي هو حائراً لا يدري ماذا يعمل ,وإذا بالسيد يشير اليه بالتوجّه نحوه في الطابق العلوي من الدارالفخم الذي يسكنها, فامتثل وصعد, وأدخله إلى غرفة وأخرى, وثالثة ,بعيداً عن عيون الناظرين, وحدثه خلف أبواب مغلقة وهناك أدرك إمام قلي أنهّ بين يدي صاحبه الذ كان يبحث عنه في الديار المقدّسه ,وأنّه أصبح أمام رجل لايستطيع أن يخفي عنه شيئاً لأنّ السيد قريش كان عارفاً بكل مجريات حياته منذ أن كان مبتلى بالعشق المجازي ألى هذا اليوم وهذه الساعة التي يمتثل فيها بين يديه والسيّد رابط الجأش, قوي الشكيمة والعزيمة يهوّن على صاحبه ويطلب منه التهيؤ للقيام بأعمال خاصة واوراد معينة, وطلب منه ايضاً الذهاب الى تبريز والاستيطان فيها والاشتغال بعمل تجاري خاصّ لإجراء معاشه وشؤونه المعيشية, ويكون أحد أفراد المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه ،ولا يميز نفسه عنهم بشيء, سوى الالتزامات الخاصة والوظائف الشرعيّة. 

يقول إمام قلي : وسرعان ما عرفت بعد وصولي الى تبريز-بعد فترة قصيرة – المهمةالتي أُرسلت من أجلها إلى تبريز ,إذ كان فيها جماعة من المتصوفة الضالين, كانوا يقضون أفضل أوقاتهم بلعن الفقهاء كصاحب الجواهر مثلا, فكان واجبي أن أنصرف ألى توجيههم الوجه الصحيحة , فبدلت جهدي ووفّقني الله تعالى لذلك , وأصبح جميعهم من أهل التقليد والسلوك الحسن , وأشياء أخرى يطول بشرحها المقام . 

وكان إمام قلي أستاذ السيد حسين القاضي في العرفان والسلوك رجلاً طويل القامة, يجلله الصمت والسكوت, ولا يتكلّم الاّ عند الضرورة , يقضي حوائج زبائنه وهو ساكت , يحترمه الجميع ويجلّونه يختلف إليه بعض الرجال المرموقين يأخدون عنه التعاليم الخاصة يجلسون عنده بعيداً عن أعين الرقباء والدخلاء وكأنّهم بعض زبائنه إلاّ أنّهم يقصدونه لحوائج أهم وأسمى , وأغراض أجلّ وأغلى". 


يتبع..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

هاأنذا عدت من جديد لأنهل من عطااائكم
سيدي صانع الخبز
ومن كل حرف سطر هنااا عن قدوة العااارفين " قدس سره الشريف "
وما أنتم فيه سيدي الكريم إنما هو من فضل الله أولا وأخيرا
ولا فضل لي بشيء ولكل مجتهد نصيب ...
فرج الله عنا وعنكم كل هم وغم بحق محمد وآل محمد
دعواااتي الصادقة والخااالصة لكم
بالموفقية والسداد ..
وأنا وإن إبتعدت سأكون بإنتظااار التكملة بكل شغف ..
دمت بخير..

----------


## الفجر 110

أختي العزيزة " نسيم الذكريات " 
ابعد الله عنك كل سوء بحق حبيبه المصطفى محمد واله الطاهرين  
عودة موفقة منك انشاء الله ولي الشرف ان احضى بمؤمنين يتابعون معي الدرب لننهل من عطاء  
سيدنا الاعظم قدوة العارفين السيد علي القاضي قدس سره , وانني اسف اشد الاسف لتاخري في  
سرد قبس من نوره الانور وانشاء الله اوفق الى اشراقة جديدة من فضله المبارك لنتزود من خيره الكثير . 
مع خالص شكر لجنابك معطر بدعاء في كل وقت من شهرنا هذا اقبليه متفضلة  
علينا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## الفجر 110

وبعد رحيل العارف إمام قلي النخجواني إلى النجف والسكنى فيها , سمح السيد حسين القاضي لولده السيد علي بالهجرة إلى النجف الأشرف أيضاً طلب منه أن يذهب يومياً إليه ويجلس عدة ساعات عنده , إن تكلم أصغى إلى كلامه , وان سكت نظر إلى وجهه . 

وكان إمام قلي على درجة كبيرة من الصبر , فعندما تفشى الوباء في النجف توفى أولاده الواحد تلو الأخر , ومع ذلك لم يبدو عليه التأثر والتضجر وكان لسانه يلهج بشكر الله عز وجل . حينما سُئل عن علة ذلك قال : لقد رأيتم كيف أن ملاك الأراضي أحراراً في التصرف فيها كيف شاؤوا , فكذلك هنا فأن الله سبحانه هو المالك الحقيقي لهؤلاء الأولاد وهو حرّ في التصرف بهم كيف شاء وليس لأحد حق السؤال والاعتراض عليه فيما يفعل 

وعلى الرغم من أهمية الأساتذة الآخرين الذين تتلمذ عليهم السيد علي القاضي بعد ذلك ولكن كان يعتبر أن الفضل يرجع لوالده الذي وضع قدمه على هذا الطريق , يقول نجل السيد علي القاضي : " ويذُكر أنه (قدس سره) مع ما كان يكّن لهؤلاء من الإكبار والإعظام , كان ينكر أن يكون قد تتلمذ عليهما أو يكونا هما – السيد مرتضى الكشميري والسيد أحمد الكربلائي – اللذان وضعاه على الطريق , مع أنه استعان بهما واستفاد منهما روحياً ونفسياً وخلقياً كثيراً.بل كان يذكر أن الذي وضعه على الطريق هو والده المعظم السيد حسين القاضي . 

" كما صاحب السيد علي القاضي في النجف الأشرف بادىء الأمر جمال السالكين السيد مرتضى الكشميري الرضوي زهاء عشر سنوات واكتسب منه فنونناً في المعارف الإسلامية والخلقية والعبادية والرياضات النفسية والتهذيبية , ومراتب الرضا والتسليم , وقد أوقد في سّره الجذوات الوجدانية العليا , التي ظل طوال عمره الشريف يذكرها ويترحم على أستاذه ويطلب من الباري تعالى له المغفرة والرضوان . 

وهو وإن كان ينكر استاذيه بالمعنى الأخص , إلا أنه كان يعتبره ممن وضعه على الطريق , وأخذ بيده في قطع الأشواط الأولى من سيره السلوكي والأخلاقي بالمعنى الأعم " 

وقال السيد محمد حسن القاضي : " وكان والدي (قدس سره) يذكره أي السيد مرتضى الكشميري – كثيراً ويشيد بمآثره وكراماته في أكثر مجالسه حتى ظن كثيرون أنه تلميذه الخاص , مع أنهما كانا يختلفان في بعض وجهات النظر " 

ومن هنا ندرك أهمية الأستاذ الكامل للسالكين في طريق العرفان , فقد يلتقي السالك في حياته ببعض العرفاء أو العلماء الذين يتأثر بأخلاقهم ويستفيذ من مواعظهم وإرشاداتهم في تهذيب سلوكه , ولكن للأستاذ منزلة أخرى أهم من ذلك , وليس الأستاذ ممن يختاره السالك لنفسه , بل هو ممن يختاره الله تعالى له . كما لا بد لمن يريد السلوك في طريق العرفان من أستاذه أن يرشده ويأخذ بيده للوصول إلى الكمال , فأن السير في طريق السلوك الروحي مليء بالمطبات والمتاهات التي يضل فيها السائر وحده أو من أختار أستاذاً لنفسه لم يصل إلى درجة الكمال , وفي ذلك يقول السيد علي القاضي : " إن أهم ما يحتاجه السالك في طريق العرفان هو الأستاذ الخبير , المتحرر من الأهواء , والإنسان الكامل المتبحر في المعارف الإلهية و والذي طوى إضافة إلى سيره إلى الله أسفار أخرى , وكانت سياحته في عالم الخلق بالحق . 
ولو قضى السالك إلى الله تعالى نصف عمره في البحث عن أستاذ ما كان عندي ملوماً . فإن حصل على الأستاذ الكامل فقد قطع نصف الطريق.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
كنت أقول بداخلي من قدوة العارفين ...!؟
إلى حين إرادة الله ليَ بإن أصر على قراءة ذلك العنوان ومحتوااهـ ..
ومارأيته كان عظيماً جليلاً قدراً ومنزله ..
في كل كلمة كُتِبت هنا تخيلت الموقف والمكان..
فيا له من أنسان عظيم هذا السيد العرفاني الجليل..
كم اتمنى ان اكون روحانية ولو بقليل من المعرفه الالهيه..
أخي وسيدي صانع الخبز /
أستمتعتُ كثيراً فيما احتوتهُ هذه الصفحة من كلمات طاهره وصادقه وعرفانيه
فسلِمت وسلِمت يُمناك على ماخطته من حروف في عبق الولاء
الله يعطيك الفـــ عاافيه على الاختيار الموفق في الطرح
وبانتظاار روائع ماتنثره عن السيد قُدس سره
حمااك المولى من كل سوء
تقبل مروري وإعجابي ..]

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت العزيزة " شذى الزهراء " 
اسعدني هذا التشريف ورزقنا الله واياكم كل خير من هؤلاء العارفين العظماء  
وجعلنا نهتدي بهداهم يا رب  
كم من انسان بسيط في هذه الدنيا نحسبة لا يملك شيء في نظرنا القاصر من حطام هذه الدنيا  
وهو عند الله يملك الدنيا باجمعها انما هو زاهد فيها متخذاً من امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام قدوة وصراط  
اللهم عرفنا قدر عبادك العارفين الذائبين في حبك  
تحياتي مرة اخرى اختي " شذى " والله يحقق مرادك يا رب

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الإستفاضة التي توقد داخل*
*روحي شموع مضاءة بنور الروحانية المنبعثة من السيرة العطرة*
*لقدوة العارفين ..أثابك الله وأعطاك الله ماتتمناه من خير*
*في الدنيا والآخرة ..*
*أستاذي الفاضل صانع الخبز* 
*جُل شكري لك وألف تحية والسلام ..*
*دمت في رعاية الباري وحفظه ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

لك مني أختي " نسيم " شكري وامتناني العميق لتواصلك معنا 
ادعو الله ان يحقق امانيك ويسعد ايامك ويوفقك لكل خير  
ويضيء قلبك بنور محمد واله الاطهار  
ويشركنا في دعاءك

----------


## الفجر 110

معاناة السيد القاضي في طريق العرفان 


إنّ السالك في طريق العرفان يحتاج إلى مراقبة مستمرة لسلوكه ليتخلّى عن كل رذيلة ويتحلّى بكل فضيلة , وهو ما اصطلح عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله بالجهاد الأكبر , وهكذا يرى السالك نفسه دائماً في محضر الحق سبحانه وتعالى . 

يقول العلاّمة الطهراني : قال لي أحد أصدقائي من علماء الدين في النجف الأشرف والذي تتلمذ طويلا على السيد القاضي : قبل أن أتعرف على السيد القاضي كنت كلما رأيته ازددت حبا له , ولأني كنت شاكاً في سلوك طريق الوصول إلى الله تعالى فقد كنت مقصراً في الذهاب إليه , إلى أن أرسل لي صديق من شيراز دينارين لأوصلهما إلى المرحوم القاضي , وكان المرحوم يقيم صلاة الجماعة في منزله بحضور بعض مريديه , فذهبت إلى منزله غروباً لحضور الجماعة وأداء الأمانة إليه , فصلى المغرب بمجرد استتار قرص الشمس طبقاً لنضره الفقهي وفتواه في ذلك و وكانت صلاة عجيبة وذات روحية عالية , ثم صلوا النوافل وقرأوا التعقيبات , ثم جلسوا طويلاً حتى دخل وقت العشاء فأدوا الصلاة بروحية وطمأنينة لا مثيل لها , فأثر ذلك بي كثيراً , وبعد انتهاء الصلاة ذهبت إليه وجلست عنده وأعطيته الأمانة ثم قلت له : أودّ أن أسألك سؤالاً فهل تسمح لي بذلك ؟ فقال: سل يا ولدي . فقلت : إني أريد أن أعرف هل أنّ إدراك التوحيد ولقاء الله وسيركم في هذا الطريق هل له حقيقة أم هو مجرد خيال ؟ فاحمر وجه السيد القاضي ووضع يده على محاسن وجهه وقال :أنا يا ولدي ومنذ أربعون عاماً في حضرة الحق تعالى فهل هذا خيال ووهم ؟! فاستحييت على ما كان منّي وودعته وانصرفت . 

ويقول آية الله السيد محمد الحسيني الهمداني صاحب تفسير " أنوار درخشان " أي الأنوار الساطعة : كنت أسكن في مدرسة قوام في النجف الأشرف وكان للسيد علي القاضي غرفة صغيرة في زاوية المدرسة فتعجبت من ذلك ثم علمت أنه اختار السكن في هذه الغرفة لضيق منزله وكثرة عياله وأولاده ليجد الهدوء والخلوة للتهجد والعبادة , وخلال وجودي في مدرسة قوام لم أر السيد القاضي قضى ليلة نائماً وكان يحي الليل بالنوح والبكاء , وقد رأيت في أثناء هذه الفترة القصيرة التي قضيتها معه حالات فريدة لم أرها من أحدٍ غيره سوى النائيني والكمباني . فكان يختلف عن جميع الأساتذة والطلاب الذين عرفتهم في حوزة النجف الأشرف في تمام سلوكه وأخلاقه الاجتماعية والعائلية والدراسية , فهو دائم السكوت ولا يتكلم إلا نادراً, وكان يبادر أحياناً إلى الحديث من غير سؤال , وكنت أشعر أنه يعاني أحياناً من صعوبة كبيرة في الجواب , حتى اطلعت صدفة على شيء جلب انتباهي , وهي وجود غدّة زرقاء في باطن فم السيد القاضي , فسألته عن ذلك فامتنع عن جوابي , فأصررت عليه وبيّنت له أنّ قصدي هو مجرد التعلّم لا شيء آخر , فلم يجبني أيضاً ,إلى أن خلوت معه في جلسة مرّة فبادرني قائلاً : يا سيد محمد يجب أن تتحمّل مصاعب جمّة من أجل طي المسافة الطويلة في السير والسلوك , ويجب عليك أيضاً أن تترك أموراً كثيرة , فقد كنت في أيام شبابي وفي ابتداء سلوكي في هذا الطريق أردت أن الجم لساني وأسيطر عليه فوضعت حصاة في فمي مدّة (26) عاماً لكي امتنع عن الكلام والحديث الفارغ , وهذه الغدة الزرقاء التي تراها في باطن فمي هي من آثار تلك المرحلة .
وهكذا يحتاج أمر التربية الأخلاقية والروحية إلى معاناة طويلة وصبر دؤوب واجتهاد مستمر ورغبة ملحة وعزماً صادقاً , حتى إذا أشرف السالك على اليأس انفتحت له أبواب الفرج , قال عزّ من قائل : { حتى إذا استيأس الرسل وظنوا أنّهم قد كذبوا أتاهم نصرنا } .

----------


## الفجر 110

ويقول السيد محمد حسن نجل السيد علي القاضي : " وبهده المناسبة أورد حادثة اتفقت له قدّس سرّه سمعتها منه عدّة مرّات, حينما كان يؤكدّ على ضرورة حصول الرغبة الملّحة الصادقة في الوصول إلى أي هدف سام وعلى الأخصّ في الأمور المعنوية والكمالات النفسية العالية, كان قدّس سرّه يقول :تعقدت في نفسي مشكلة ,واستعصت عليَّ ولم يكشف لي النقاب عنها وطالما استفسرت واستعنت بمن كنت ملازماً لهم سنين طويلة ليعينوني في حلّ معضلتي , فما كان منهم إلاّ الأّمر بالصبر والتريث, وقولهم الكريم : إن الله تعالى هو الذي يقدّر لعباده, ويفتح لهم الأبواب, وينير لهم السبيل . 

ومن شدّة قلقي لموضوعي واهتمامي به كنتُ أذهب في أكثر الأيام بعد العصر وقبيل الغروب إلى مسجد السهلة ماشياً لأداء الفريضة ,ثمّ أتوجّه إلى جامع الكوفة, فأبيت فيه أو أعود إلى النجف . 

ودام الحال هكذا سنين حتى كاد اليأس يستحوذ على مجامع قلبي ,وذات ليلة شاتية عاتية, خرجت إلى جامع السهلة وبعد أداء الفريضة ,وبسبب برودة الجو خرجت مسرعاً قاصداً جامع الكوفة ,لأن وسائل المبيت في غرفتي هناك كانت متهيئة أكثر . 

وعندما خرجت من الجامع سمعت أحد مجاوري المسجد يناديني , غير أنّي لم أعره سمعي بسبب قلقي وانهماكي في تفكيري , وواصلت السير في طريقي (وأتذكّر أن الطريق بين السهلة والكوفة أنذاك كان جادة بعض مترين فقط, وعلى جانبي الطريق مقالع وحفر عميقة وكثيرة ,تكثر فيها الأفاعي والعقارب ) يقول : وما أن بعدت عن الجامع قليلاً حتى هبّت عاصفة رملية هوجاء اضطرتني أن أدور حول نفسي عدّة مرّات مما سبّب لي أن أفقد اتجاهي في الطريق والمسير ,وأظلمت الدنيا في عيني , فصرت أسير على غير هدى وتتقاذفني الرياح يمنة ويسرة ثم رأيت أن أقف هنيئة وأمسح عيني وأتميز الطريق, لئلا أسقط في الخفر المنتشرة على جانبي الطريق, ونظرت أمامي فإذا أنا بشبح عظيم الجثة يقبل نحوي وبسرعة وفي لحظات – ولا أدري كيف – صمّمت أن أهجم عليه أنا الآخر ,ولعّل ذلك كان من فرط الخوف والفزع ,وبدا لي أنّ الهجوم أولى من الجمود والوقوف أمام ذلك الشبح المخيف , فرفعت عصاي إلى الأعلى ( وكان هززتها في الهواء كهيئة المهاجم وتقدّمت عدّة خطوات باتجاه ذلك الشبح المقبل علّي ولم أدر بعد ذلك ما حدث . 

غير أنّي وبعد لحظات وجدتُ نفسي في حفرة عميقة من تلكم الحفر التي كان يكثر أمثالها على جانبيّ الطريق وبعد لحظات أخرى وصل ذلك الشبح على فوهة الحفرة وغطاها تقريباً فمددت عصاي نحوه وتبيّنته فإذا هو مجموعة من الأدغال وحشائش الصحراء, جمعتها وكومتها الرياح بتلك الصورة واندفعتْ نحوي بفعل العواصف . 

فمّرت عليَّ لحظات تمشت القشعريرة في جسمي , وأدركت جيداً الوضع السيء الذي انتهى إليه أمري , إني في حفرة عميقة وفوق رأسي كومة من الأدغال بحال من الأحوال أن أنجو من هذا المأزق والمكث هنا غير ممكن لوجود الهوام السامة والضارة . 

ولم تمرّ علّي إلأ بضع دقائق حتى رأيت الهدوء والاستقرار أخذ يدّب في جسمي , فألقيت نفسي على التراب , والتحفت بعباءتي , واسترحت سويعة وكأنّي نائم في غرفتي الوثيرة , ونسيت ما كنت أشعر به من الجوع والخوف والإرهاق , واستقرّت نفسي ونَفَسي ّ ثم أخذت ْ تتراءى لي وتتمثل أمام عيني مغاليق أبواب معضلاتي بوضوح ودون أي غموض أو إبهام وانكشف لي السرّ الذي كنت أحاول حلّ لغزِه منذ سنين ,وبعد فترة من الاستراحة جلست وقمت بأداء أعمالي الليلة من التلاوة والصلوات ,ثم وضعت ُ خدّي على التراب , والتحفت بعباءتي , واستسلمتُ إلى نومة هنيئة وما أفقت إلاّ على صوت قطرات المطر تتساقط على عباءتي, فنهضت وخيوط فضيّة من القمر كانت تتراءى لي من خلال الغيوم, ونظرت إلى كومة الأدغال المجتمعة على حفرتي , وتمعّنت ما حولي وما يحيط بي وتأكد لدّي – حينذاك – أن مكاني وبتلك الكيفية كان أصلح مكان يمكن أن أقضي فيه ليلتي , ولبُعدي عن الطريق والحفر والأحجار المنتشرة حولي , ممّا لا يدع مجالاً للشك من أنّي ما كنت أهتدي إلى طريقي أبداً . 

فأخذت أدفع الأدغال بعصاي عن فوهة الحفرة ,وأحاول جهدي الخروج ,وإذا بصوت الشيخ محمد جواد السهلاوي يناديني , وقد كان يبحث عنيّ في الصحراء, فرفعت صوتي , واهتدى الشيخ إلى مكاني وساعدني على الخروج وقد قال : إني علمت ُ بأن هذا مصيرك ,وما كنتُ أقدر أن أعمل أي شيء أنذاك وفي أول الليل لشدة العاصفة حتى هدأت قبيل الفجر, وها أنذا أبحث عنك منذ سويعة ,وقد وصلت إلى هذا المكان مرّات ولكن لم يخطر ببالي أنك هنا حتى سمعت صوتك , وحسبت أن بك أذىّ , وإذا بك ضاحك مستبشر كأنك قضيت هنا ليلة طيبة , يقولها ساخراً , فسكتّ ولم أجبه بشيء, فقادني إلى الجامع وغسل ثيابي من الوحل . 

ثم قال قدّس سرّه : إن الشيخ جواد السهلاوي هو الذي أشاع هذا الخبر, ولولاه لكنت كتمته ولم اخبر به أحداً , لأن القدر كان قد قادني إلى مأزق ,ولولا العناية الإلهية لكنت نسياً منسياً, إذ كان يكفي أن أصاب بلسعة بعض العقارب السامّة المنتشرة في الصحراء وفي تلك البقعة بالذات . 

وبعد تلك المعاناة الطويلة تبدأ مرحلة جني الثمار ,وتنفتح عين القلب ليرى العوالم الأخرى ويطلّع على ما حُجب علمه عن الآخرين , 

يقول السيد القاضي : خرجتُ يوماً من الغرفة إلى رواق الدار رأيت نفسي واقفاً على جانب صامتاً, فأطلت النظر إليه ملياً فرأيت في وجهه خال, فدخلتُ الغرفة ونظرتُ إلى وجهي في المرآة فرأيت ذلك الخال فيه ولم أكن قد اطلعت عليه حتى الآن . 

ثم بدأ تزداد مكاشفاته على الغيب يوماً بعد يوم حتى وصل حالاته المعنوية في أواخر عمره إلى حدّ عبرّ عنها بقوله : لم استطع جمع المكاشفات والحالات لكثرة وتتابع ورودها . 

ويقول آية الله السيد عبد الكريم الكشميري : لقد كان السيد القاضي كلّه مكاشفة وقد صار في آخر عمره لطيفاً ورقيقاً جداً فكان بمجرّد أن يرى الماء يتذكر مصيبة عطش الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ويشرع في البكاء . 

ولقد وصل السيد القاضي اثر هذه المجاهدات والرياضات العبادية إلى درجة الفناء في الله عز وجل فلم يكن يحسّ ويهتم بما يجري حوله مهما كان ذلك عظيماً وخطيراً في نظر الناس .

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*ليس بالعجيب ولا بالغريب ما أقرأه لأنه الفناء*
*والحب الحقيقي في ذات الله هنيئاً له ذلك الشرف والمكانه ..*
*أخي الكريم صانع الخبز*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وأجرك على محمد*
*وآل محمد وباب الحوائج غريب طوس ..*
*يدفع عنك كل هم وغم ويوفقك إلى الخير ..*
*مجهود عظيم ماتقوم به من إبراز في شخصية* 
*السيد القاضي ..مرحوم الوالدين وعافاك الله*
*من كل سؤ .. تقبل مرور أختك المقصرة* 
*ودمت بخير ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

السيد الخوئي والسيد القاضي 


يقول آية الله الشيخ جواد الكربلائي : سمعت الكلام الآتي من السيد الخوئي ومن الشيخ بهجت أيضاً : كان بدء تعرّف السيد الخوئي على السيد القاضي عن طريق الشيخ بهجت حينما كان يحضر بحث السيد الخوئي في أصول الفقه موضوع استعمال اللفظ في أكثر من معنى يستلزم اجتماع لحاظين آلي واستقلالي في إطلاق واحد للفظ, وهو محال, فقال الشيخ بهجت وكان في سني شبابه الأولى للسيد الخوئي : أنّه من الممكن أن تصل نفس الإنسان إلى درجة من القوة تستطيع أن تجمع كلا اللحاظين , الإلهية ولم يدع السيد الخوئي الموضوع يمّر هكذا ,بل استوضح تلميذه عن حقيقة المطلب وسأله عمّن يراجع في هذا الموضوع, فعرّفه بالسيد القاضي ورّتب اللقاء الأول بينهما في صحن أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام في كربلاء المقدسه حيث استمر ساعة ونصف .


يقول الشيخ جواد الكربلائي : فقال لي السيد الخوئي : فسلّمنا له ووقعنا تحت تأثيره وقبلنا قوله, وعرض علينا برنامج وشروطاً خاصّة للذكر , فهيئت جميع الشرائط وصممت على البدء في الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر في مكان مناسب وخالٍ في حرم الأمام أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام, وعندما جلست نحو القبلة وأردت الشروع نسيت الذكر الذي أعطانيه, وكلّما حاولت أن أتذكّر ذلك لم استطع , فيئست وقلت في نفسي : يا أبا القاسم أن أهل البيت لا يريدونك لهذا العمل , وقد كان الذكر هو : "لا إله إلاّ هو وعلى الله فليتوكّل المؤمنون".


ثم توطّدت العلاقة بعدها بين السيد القاضي والسيد الخوئي إلى حدّ انّه أراه في عالم الكشف حياته منذ صغره إلى حين وفاته , فقد كتب السيد نعمة الله الحسيني : سمعتُ السيد حسين القاضي ينقل عن السيد الخوئي قوله : عندما كنت في النجف مشغولاً بتحصيل العلوم الدينية كنتُ ملتزماً بالآداب والسنن والأوراد والأذكار, وكنت أحضر أحياناً المجالس الأخلاقية المباركة للمرحوم السيد علي القاضي قدّس سرّه , وانتفع من أنفاسه القدسية. إلى أن قلت له يوماً علّمني شيئاً أعمل به. فأعطاني عملاً وقال لي التزم به أربعين يوماً, فواظبت على أداءه , وفي اليوم الأربعين حصلت لي مكاشفة فرأيت جميع الحوادث وكيفية حياتي ومستقبلي , ورأيتُ نفسي على المنبر أعطي درساً, ورأيت نفسي جالساً في المنزل والناس تتردّد علّي ,ورأيت إمامتي لصلاة الجماعة, ومراجعات الناس لي وحالات مختلفة ,رأيت كلّ ذلك كمرآة تسير أمامي حتى وصلت إلى مكان سمعت فيه صوتاً من أعلى منارة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام يقول : إنّا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ,انتقل إلى جوار ربّه الكريم آية الله السيد الخوئي ,ثم ارتفعت تلك الحالة عنّي ورجعت إلى حالتي العادية .

ويقول آية الله الأحمدي الميانجي من علماء قم : في أوائل مرجعيّة السيد الخوئي جاء مجموعة من أهالي مدينة خوي – التي ينتسب إليها السيد الخوئي – وأعطوا خمسهم إلى السيد الحكيم, فأوصل أحد الطلبة الخبر إلى السيد الخوئي فابتسم وقال : لا ضرر في ذلك فقد أراني السيد علي القاضي مستقبلي ومرجعيتي , ومثل هذه الأمور سوف لن تؤثر على مرجعيتي .
وكان السيد الخوئي ينفرد عن باقي المراجع وأساتذة الحوزة العلمية في الإطّلاع على حقيقة منزلة السيد علي القاضي .
يقول آية الله الحسيني الهمداني : ذكر السيد الخوئي أنّه بعد وفاة السيد القاضي جاء المرحوم آية الله حسين القمي من كربلاء على النجف ليقيم أوّل مجلس الفاتحة على روحه الطاهرة .وكان من المتعارف في النجف أن يُقام مجلس الفاتحة لمدة ثلاثة أيام ونصف . وقد شارك في هذا المجلس كبار العلماء كالسيد الخوئي والميرزا مهدي الشيرازي وآية الله حسين القمي وآية الله السيد الميلاني .
يقول السيد الخوئي : وبعد انتهاء مجلس الفاتحة في اليوم الثالث ورجوعي إلى البيت , زارني مجموعة من العلماء وعلى رأسهم المذكور ين آنفاً ,فقال لي آية الله القمي : سمعت أنّ لك علاقة بالسيد القاضي ! يقول : فقلت له : إنّ كثيراً من العلماء لهم علاقة بالسيد القاضي . فقال : كيف كان المرحوم القاضي في نظركم ؟ فقلت : من أي جهة تقصدون ؟ فقال من جهة مقاماته المعنوية . فقلت له : - والكلام للسيد الخوئي -: تقصدون ما هو مقامه العرفاني والشهودي ؟ فقال : نعم . فقلت له :إذا كان ما رأيناه من السيد القاضي له حقيقة عند الله عز وجل فهو سماء وأنت ارض وإذا لم يكن له حقيقة فالعكس . فقال المرحوم القمي وهو في غاية الدهشة : عجيب .

----------

